# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Σωστικά και Πυροσβεστικά μέσα πλοίων >  MES - Marine Evacuation System

## Haddock

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε σε θέμα της Ακτοπλοΐας, παίρνω την ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε για το Marine Evacuation System, γνωστό σε όλους MES ή Ναυτικό Σύστη&#181;α Εκκένωσης. Δεν είμαι γνώστης του θέματος και ούτε ειδικός επί των συστημάτων εκκένωσης. Οπότε, όσοι γνωρίζετε για το θέμα, είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι να καταθέσετε τον οβολό σας.

Ως ταξιδιώτης και καραβολάτρης, παρατηρώ ότι τα πλοία νέας τεχνολογίας και σχεδίασης έχουν μηδαμινό ή ελάχιστο αριθμό λέμβων και πνευστών σωσιβίων σχεδιών (liferaft). Συνεπώς, υποθέτω ότι τα νέα συστήματα εκκένωσης είναι αποδοτικότερα και έχουν αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα σε σύγκριση με τα παλαιού τύπου ναυαγοσωστικά.

Το φωτορεπορτάζ μαρτυράει τη δοκιμαστική λειτουργία του συστήματος στο European Mariner. Παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα MES για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται.

 Copyright: worldcruise-network.com

 Copyright: VIKING

 Copyright: VIKING

----------


## sylver23

στην 2η φωτο καταλαβαινω τι γινεται.αλλα στην πρωτη κ την τριτη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αυτο με την 'φισουνα'.δηλ πως κατεβαινεις απο εκει??κ κατι ακομα ,αυτα που βλεπω στις φωτο ,μπορουν να λειτουργησουν με μποφορια??ή θα τα παρει κ θα τα σηκωσει??

----------


## sylver23

Aπο οτι ειδα λιγο στο google κανεις κατι σαν ζικ ζακ μεσα σε αυτο κ λεει οτι αντεχει στον καιρο.αμα μπορει καποιος που γνωριζει να εξηγησει.
http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...icial%26sa%3DN

ο πηγασσος αν θυμαμαι καλα ,ειχε στην πλωρη αριστερα κ δεξια τετοιο συστημα  400 ατομων το καθε ενα ,περα απο τις λεμβους κ τα βαρελακια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον αριθμό των σωστικών μέσων που διαθέτει ένα πλοίο αλλά έχει αυξηθέι το μέγεθος των πλωτών σχεδιών οπότε βλέπεις λιγότερες αλλά με μεγαλύτερη μεταφορική ικανότητα. 
Η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία ορίζει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν σωστικά σκάφη (σχεδίες ή λέμβοι) για το 110% του μέγιστου αριθμό επιβαινόντων . Η ίδια νομοθεσία ορίζει ότι αν σε ένα σωστικό σκάφος δεν μπορεί να γίνει επιβίβαση πριν πέσει στο νερό και το ύψος από τη θέση επιβίβασης στην άφορτη κατάσταση (όταν το πλοίο δεν έχει φορτίο, πρακτικά η δυσμενέστερη τιμή) ξεπερνά τα 4,5 m υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήται "ναυτικού τύπου σύστημα εγκατάλειψης" (η ελληνική μετάφραση του Merine Evaquation System). Το ΠΔ με το οποίο ενσωματώνεται στο ελληνικό δίκαιο η οδηγία αυτή μπορέις να το δεις εδώ http://egov.yen.gr/php/download_xite..._fek261_03.pdf

Σύμφωνα με το Διεθνή Κώδικα Σωστικών Μέσων (Life-Saving Appliance (LSA) Code) που εκδόθηκε από τον IMO σε εφαρμογή του κεφαλαίου ΙΙΙ της ΔΦιεθνούς Σύμβασης περί Ασφάλειας της Ανθρώπινης Ζωής στη Θάλασσα (SOLAS) του 74. Τα συστήματα αυτά πρέπει να μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σε άνεμο έντασης 6 μποφώρ. Την ΥΑ που ενσωματώνει στο ελληνικό δίκαιο αυτό τον κανονισμό μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ http://egov.yen.gr/php/download_xite...fek1418_02.pdf  (σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας ισχύει το αγγλικό κείμενο αντί της ελληνικής μετάφρασης)

----------


## sylver23

απο οτι λες μεχρι 6.δηλ στα 7 κ 8 ή σε περισσοτερα αν τυχει ,φτου κ μακρια,τι γινεται??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν διαβάσεις το κείμενο (¶ρθρο 6.2.2.1) θα πρέπει να είναι ικανοποιητικό μέσο εγκατάλειψης σε αυτές τις συνθήκες. Προφανώς λειτουργεί αλλά είναι πιο δύσκολη η εγκατάλειψη, αν και με 7 κι 8 θα είναι δύκολκαι μέσα στηλέμβο ή τη σχεδία αν έχεις ταξιδέψει πλοίο με 7 μποφόρ φαντάσου το ίδιο αλλά να είσαι σε λέμβο.

----------


## sylver23

εχω ταξιδεψει.κ ναι εχεις δικιο οτι ειναι λιγο...........

----------


## Haddock

Αν διαβάτε το παραπάνω άρθρο, ο συγγραφέας αναφέρει ότι το MES της Marin-Ark δοκιμάστηκε σε συνθήκες 9 μποφώρ και με ύψος κύματος τα 3μ. Από τις φωτογραφίες και τα video, φαίνεται ότι οι τσουλήθρες είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του συστήματος με τις πνευστές σχεδίες. Άρα, δεν τίθεται θέμα ασφαλείας ακόμα και με άσχημες συνθήκες εγκατάλειψης. Για του λόγου το αληθές, δείτε σε video, το deployment και λειτουργία μερικών συστημάτων MES.

----------


## sylver23

αυτο με το ζικ ζακ τωρα με το σχεδιο το καταλαβα .αν και μου φαινετε οτι θα ποναει λιγο.αλλα απο το να πνιγεις....

----------


## Leo

> Αν διαβάτε το παραπάνω άρθρο, ο συγγραφέας αναφέρει ότι το MES της Marin-Ark δοκιμάστηκε σε συνθήκες 9 μποφώρ και με ύψος κύματος τα 3μ. Από τις φωτογραφίες και τα video, φαίνεται ότι οι τσουλήθρες είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του συστήματος με τις πνευστές σχεδίες. Άρα, δεν τίθεται θέμα ασφαλείας ακόμα και με άσχημες συνθήκες εγκατάλειψης. Για του λόγου το αληθές, δείτε σε video, το deployment και λειτουργία μερικών συστημάτων MES.


Και λέω τώρα εγώ... Στο Columbia river bar ή στα "περίχωρα" ενός κυκλώνα τα 3μ είναι το σύνηθες και όχι το extreme. Τα 5 - 10 μέτρα τι κάνουμε? Είναι αναμφισβήτα 100&#37; καλύτερο από τις κλασσικές σωσίβιες λέμβους, αλλά είμαστε ακόμη μακρυά από το να μιλαμε για διάσωση σε κακές καιρικές συνθήκες. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου επειδή "έτυχε" να ξέρω τι σημαίνει θάλασσα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Haddock

Με τα MES, σε κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες οπότε δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να μιλάμε για ασφαλή διάσωση με απόλυτη επιτυχία. Σαφώς, κανένα διασωστικό μέσο, εκτός του Teleportation αλά Star Trek :mrgreen: , δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί τη διάσωση σε κατάσταση κυκλώνα. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, μόνο ο παράγοντας τύχη λέει την τελευταία κουβέντα.

----------

